# Date Code Help



## Eric (Feb 16, 2020)

Asking the experts here... bottom of a embossed Coke bottle is this a 1964


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 16, 2020)

no expert but looks like a 1964 bottle to me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

The bottle was made by Chattanooga glass company. The C in a circle double lined or single lined like yours was used from 1901-1988. They made a lot of coke bottles. 64 is the year and the other numbers are  plant number 2 and mold number 24


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Larger companies used mold numbers to trouble shoot bottles. Any errors can be isolated to a mold by it's mold number. The plant number is the plant used to manufacture the bottle. Chattanooga like owen used a different number for each of thier facilities.


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks... will pass the info along and give credit to this great site and folks!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 20, 2020)

What's with that lightning style bail on there, lol.


----------



## Eric (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't know where this guy was from... he was wanting to know the age of the bottle,,, but I bought a couple Spur bottles with the same bail looking stopper here in Missouri.. guessing they could be bought to help reseal the bottles of soda.. they don't have the twist bail that you
can't remove easy like you see on some .. these kinda snap/slide right on and off the bottle and seem to work


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 24, 2020)

Eric said:


> I don't know where this guy was from... he was wanting to know the age of the bottle,,, but I bought a couple Spur bottles with the same bail looking stopper here in Missouri.. guessing they could be bought to help reseal the bottles of soda.. they don't have the twist bail that you
> can't remove easy like you see on some .. these kinda snap/slide right on and off the bottle and seem to work
> View attachment 202911


 
10-4 those are pretty cool - reusable bail stoppers. I have yet to find any of those.


----------

